# Turbine HVLP hose busted



## pvtgloss (May 25, 2015)

So I bought a Titan 105 HVLP. I went home and started messing with it. mixing material and testing it. I just grabbed the 5ft hose instead of the 20ft cause I was in the shop. The damn hose busted. I know that the Turbine heats the air up. And when I inspected the busted hose it has hot to the touch and I realized it was really thin. I'm thinking it was just a whip or something. Does this sound like an error on my part or is it the HVLP? I paid 600$ for it and it was only used once. Im just hoping that the Turbine is good.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, that was a whip hose. The twenty footer needs to be used first, and the first few feet of that is a extra thick rubber because the turbine air is really hot near the machine.


----------



## pvtgloss (May 25, 2015)

that's what I figured. At least I know that the HVLP is not malfunctioning.


----------



## ptm (Oct 20, 2011)

I think it also poor design, even hooked to the longer mine has sprung several leaks. I just keep wrapping it in electrical tape.


----------



## pvtgloss (May 25, 2015)

I can wrap it up? Cool


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I went thru 8-9 grey whip hoses on my Titan. They eventually switched to an improved black whip hose which has lasted over a year so far with zero problems.


----------



## pvtgloss (May 25, 2015)

do you guys spray latex with HVLP. I really want to spray Pro Classic latex on trim inside of houses. but the guy that sold me the machine told me not to run latex in it.what do you guys think?


----------



## ptm (Oct 20, 2011)

I do but mine is a 115. I would if you cut it enough you could.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I think when I bought mine I got the black whip. But it had busted, it sprang a leak and the tape job worked for a bit but not long. 

When and if I get a replacement I will tape it up before I use it especially at the ends with gorilla tape. 

I used hoses without whips for years but when I finally got a whip it was a whole new ball game.


----------



## Nabinko (Aug 3, 2015)

I have had great success repairing various hoses and lines with self fusing silicone repair wrap/tape. Withstands high psi and abuse. I was even able to repair one of my sandblasting hoses it.

I used the Rust-Oleum brand but there are a lot of different companies who make it now.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rust-Oleum-LeakSeal-Self-Fusing-Silicone-Tape/36758509


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

pvtgloss said:


> do you guys spray latex with HVLP. I really want to spray Pro Classic latex on trim inside of houses. but the guy that sold me the machine told me not to run latex in it.what do you guys think?


You should practice with it to see what kind of results you can achieve. I have used mine (4 stage Fuji) for spraying trim and smaller surfaces with good success - but I don't use it for doing later surfaces such as doors. The edge of the spray pattern just seems to dry too fast leaving sections of dull sheen.

From what I have heard, the six stage turbines seem to do well with latex.


----------

